# New app idea.



## Jlgabbar (Sep 5, 2011)

So i have an idea for a pretty good game app and just need a developer to help me get started! any advice? im learning development myself but not advanced enough to do it alone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jlgabbar (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh and just for the record it is a "Abduction" type game. Hit me up! feel free to p.m. me!


----------



## Jlgabbar (Sep 5, 2011)

And i do plan on putting it on the market and the dev can expect some 25% of the profit..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jlgabbar (Sep 5, 2011)

Still looking for a dev to help me! Payment is negotiable! P.M. me!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

